# .:Post your panoramas:.



## Punk

Let's see them


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have a 360 panoramic laying around somewhere...


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> I have a 360 panoramic laying around somewhere...


What are those spots in the sky?

I'd post mine, but I don't really like it.  I need to take a new one at some point.


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];988718 said:
			
		

> What are those spots in the sky?
> 
> I'd post mine, but I don't really like it.  I need to take a new one at some point.



Dirty lense. lol. yeah i brought my camera down with me to mexico and i didnt bring a cleanin kit


----------



## epidemik

Cool thread idea.
Nice shots both of you.
I hope to see more soon.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres an older one i did:





Bob


----------



## Egon

I haven't done many panoramas. This is the first one I've done.


----------



## Justin

Motoxrdude said:


> I have a 360 panoramic laying around somewhere...



I'd love to see that.


----------



## Matt_91

Taken in Yosemite in 2005 when I went to the USA. That was taken at the base of half dome.






You should try taking shots with the same person in each frame and then stitch them together so that they appear multiple times in the one photo. It looks kinda cool


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Heres an older one i did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Was your first picture the one on the left? 

Le light seems to go down from left to right 

Very good panorama there!


----------



## Punk

Two new ones, taken today:

I don't think they're outstanding... just taking a rainbow Panorama


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

What software are you using to merge the shots?


----------



## Punk

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> What software are you using to merge the shots?



Autostich, freeware.

I also have Hugin if AutoStich doesn't work.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nothing much...


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Nothing much...


That looks really nice!  What camera are you using?


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];992773 said:
			
		

> That looks really nice! What camera are you using?


 
Thanks!  The Fuji S700... thanks to Punk I've just discovered AutoStitch which is WAY better than GiMP  I shot it in 360, but for some reason it doesn't do the whole thing.


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks!  The Fuji S700... thanks to Punk I've just discovered AutoStitch which is WAY better than GiMP  I shot it in 360, but for some reason it doesn't do the whole thing.



Thanks to Omega, I discovered AutoStitch


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Thanks to Omega, I discovered AutoStitch


 
OK then!  Does anyone know how to make it do a 360?


----------



## Punk

Stitch two panoramas?

If not, try Hugin, it's another free program, more technical maybe.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Stitch two panoramas?
> 
> If not, try Hugin, it's another free program, more technical maybe.


 
That might work... I've tried Hugin... maybe I'll figure it out sometime.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Punk said:


> Autostich, freeware.
> 
> I also have Hugin if AutoStich doesn't work.



Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Punk

View of my window


----------



## Darman

Does this count? After all, it started as a pano!


----------



## Punk

Darman said:


> Does this count? After all, it started as a pano!



It's really cool but What The Hell is that?


----------



## Darman

hahaha
it's a 360 panorama of seattle. at least it was.
Here's the tutorial


----------



## Geoff

Heres my latest:


----------



## Punk

Very Nice!

I like it!


----------



## luckyedboy66

i use hugin image stitcher which is freeware. its good, but tough for a noob (like me) to get started on.


----------



## luckyedboy66

Darman said:


> Does this count? After all, it started as a pano!



amazing idea. that is soo cool! i assume you shot that from the space needle (or whatever that pointy tower is called)?


----------



## kobaj

I had been eye balling this thread for a very long time and decided to finally submit a picture I took in "panoramic" view. However, I kinda cheated. And instead of taking a picture of life, I used Call Of Duty 4 . The resolutions and editing are crap, but its 3AM in the morning. I plan to do almost all the maps sooner or later with better quality .
Thumbnail




Actual image (4479x800)
http://kobaj.gotdns.com/images/panobig.jpg
"My World" thumb




"My World" actual image
http://kobaj.gotdns.com/images/panobigworld.jpg
"My backwords world" thumb




"my backwords world" actual image
http://kobaj.gotdns.com/images/panobigworldbackwords.jpg


----------



## Punk

New one:


----------



## Strider64

Detroit :


----------



## Punk

Not mine but this one is awesome:
It has a comet in the middle (comet McNaught)


----------



## Geoff

Now that has to be edited...

Still really cool though!


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1016863 said:
			
		

> Now that has to be edited...
> 
> Still really cool though!



Nope, I don't think so, he just took a picture of the storm going on the right then took a picture in the middle and then went on the left to take a firework and the comet was in there at the moment.

He probably edited basic picture settings (lightness etc).


----------



## Ben

two of mine...


----------



## vroom_skies

Quite nice Ben.
I'd crop a little off the bottom of the first one and then adjust the levels a tad, but very nice other wise.

Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Quite nice Ben.
> I'd crop a little off the bottom of the first one and then adjust the levels a tad, but very nice other wise.
> 
> Bob



Thanks vroom. The first one is actually edited a bit. Looking back at it now, I guess it turned out a little darker than I wanted it to near the bottom. I shall fix it later...


----------



## Punk

Here is my latest one taken at Villard De Lans. I did that *bike ride* again 







I like the inverted version too


----------



## Punk

360 degrees:


----------

